# Deutsches Sprachpaket für Eclipse 3.2 ?



## Bodo1981 (3. Jul 2006)

Bin heute auf *Eclipse 3.2* umgestiegen und da ich die Vorgängerversion auf deutsch hatte wollte ich euch mal fragen, ob es auch schon ein deutsches Sprachpaket für die aktuelle *(3.2)* Version gibt und wenn ja wo man die bekommen kann.

Danke euch schonmal für eure Antworten

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

         Christian


----------



## SBS (12. Jul 2006)

Welche Unterschiede hast du denn dabei festgestellt?

Überlege ob es sich lohnt.


----------



## Bodo1981 (19. Jul 2006)

Es hat sich schon einiges verändert, vor allem was die Codevervollständigung angeht. Also falls irgendjemand bescheid was, wann ein deutsches Sprachpaket für Eclipse 3.2 herauskommt, sollte er sich bei mir melden.

Danke schonmal für euer Bemühen


----------



## Bodo1981 (25. Jul 2006)

Wollte nur sagen, das ab sofort das deutsche Sprachpaket für die neuen Version 3.2 zur Verfügung steht.

Hier der Link:

Sprachpaket


----------



## Guest (2. Aug 2006)

warum funktioniert der link nicht???


----------



## Bodo1981 (2. Aug 2006)

So hab den obigen Link jetzt aktualisiert. Nun müsste er wieder funktionieren


----------



## Gast (28. Aug 2008)

Hallo Bodo1981
ich habe auch sehr grosse Mühe mit dem herunterladen des
Sprachpakets. Darf ich um den aktualisierten Link bitten?
Besten Dank


----------



## Wildcard (28. Aug 2008)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=73470&sid=85b07af50aa915d1fb2a4ae5220ce9c8


----------

